# Will Radeon HD 5450 work in PCI-e 1x16 graphics slot?



## onlytanmoy (Oct 20, 2011)

*[SOLVED] Will Radeon HD 5450 work in PCI-e 1x16 graphics slot?*

Dear All,

Need a quick suggestion before i seal the deal.

I intend to buy the Radeon HD 5450. It has PCI-e 2.1 x16 bus interface.

My motherboard model is Foxconn WinFast NF4K8MC. It has PCI-e 1 x16 graphics slot.

My query is- will the graphics card work with this motherboard or not?

Thanks in advance,
Troy.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 20, 2011)

PCI-E 2.x card fit in 1.x without any issue. Its backward compatible. You card is low end so bandwidth also wont be any problem at all.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 20, 2011)

bump...
i plan to do the purchase tomorrow..fast responses appreciated..plzz


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2011)

the mobo you have ie Foxconn WinFast NF4K8MC is based on nVidia nForce4 chipset and has a PCI-Express x16 slot - now some users with old nforce chip based mobos have faced compatibility issue with pci-e 2.1 gfx cards which can be easily fixed with a bios update - so update your mobos bios to the latest version.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks for your suggestion mate...even i goggled up and saw many ppl reporting problems..as for bios update for my mobo..i found nothing on their site  may be i will go for a PCI-e 2 x16 card like Geforce GT 210.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 21, 2011)

^^ Please find the link below for the BIOS of your motherboard:-

Foxconn NF4K8MC-EKRS BIOS

*Official download link*

BTW, what is your budget for the Graphics card? Let us know so that we can suggest better alternatives. HD 5450 or GT 210 is basically HTPC Graphics cards, used maily for decoding High definination contents like Bluray. They offer very very less gaming support.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 21, 2011)

wow..many thanks for the BIOS links Cilus.

Budget for the card is not much..its only 2500 INR (may be i can stretch it to 2800)..u think i will get any good deal other than GT 210? Plz suggest now. I will make the purchase today evening.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 21, 2011)

Then get MSI/Zotac/Palit GT 520 1 GB GDDR3. It is available within 2.5K to 3K range.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 21, 2011)

@Cilus>> ok..many thanks for ur suggestion bro.
one query- my PSU is 300 Watt and the card has a Minimum Recommended System Power (W) of 300  W. is it ok to use the card??


----------



## Cilus (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ It may support your Gfx card. But my suggestion is to spend another 500 bucks to get a 500W PSU from Zebronics (not the platinum one, standard), Foxin or Frontech to be on the safer side.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks Cilus...i see you are also from kolkata..plz suggest me in which shop of chadni chowk i can get the 500W Standard Zebronics PSU within 500 bucks.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

you can easily get one from Vedant, Arihant ( near Sabir hotel ) or MD computers


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks a lot topgear..i will first try the card with my existing 300W PSU..if problem occurs, i will get the Standard Zebronics 500W PSU.
One query- i got a iBall Grabit cabinet..details here 





> Buy iBall Grabit Cabinet India, Mumbai, Pune, Bangalore, Delhi @ Best Price


...plz confirm me if the zebronics 500W PSU will fit in there or not?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

> ...plz confirm me if the zebronics 500W PSU will fit in there or not?



Bad choice as PSU. GO for FSP SII 500W.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

@ *onlytanmoy* - I think Grabit has place for top PSU mounting so the PSUs recommended in here should fit without any issue inside of that cabby


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 26, 2011)

@topgear>> u r correct mate..thanks a lot..anyways i got my card yesterday  it's working fine with the existing 300 W PSU..will see later if i need the 500W PSU or not.

thanks to all who responded here..Happy Diwali to all you dear friends..Cheers !!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ congrats and nice to know that the gfx card is working with the 300W PSU 

BTW, how much you paid for the gfx card and what's the brand ??


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats and nice to know that the gfx card is working with the 300W PSU
> 
> BTW, how much you paid for the gfx card and what's the brand ??


I paid 1924 INR for the card (incl. 4% VAT) and the brand is "Biostar".


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 27, 2011)

But which card did you get? IMO its GT-210. Is it?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Oct 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But which card did you get? IMO its GT-210. Is it?


correct, I got the GT-210 card.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2011)

^^ thanks for the info and for GT210 the minimum recommended PSU is 300W


----------

